

Photographer wins $1.2 million from companies that took pictures off Twitter - danso
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/22/us-media-copyright-twitter-idUSBRE9AL16F20131122

======
lowboy
Fucking good. Just because it's publicly viewable doesn't grant a license for
use. Getty should know that.

------
keville
Pics or it didn't happen

